# My snails have drawn the most intricate patterns



## Abscissa (Sep 7, 2019)

I am shocked to hear do they do so.


----------



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

Very cool! I love to see the patterns left behind by snails.


----------



## StarsAndSun (Oct 17, 2019)

Neat! Snails are pretty cool.


----------



## ZuppaDePesce (Sep 5, 2018)

I think they are trying to tell you something! LOL

Great movie on Netflix if you like Sci-Fi:


----------

